# Oregon and LSU



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Who do ya'll thinks gonna win cause i think LSU is going 2 win cause no matter how much they suck, and yes they do suck, Oregon's got no chance on SEC. PAC10 is nothin ,but a joke. Here's my prediction: LSU:21
Oregon:17


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

LSU all the way!!!
GEAUX Tigers.


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Finally a tiger fan.


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

LSU for the win!!!!


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Dang right for the win.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Haha will be a tiger fan till the day I die


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

tigers baby i just hope jarret can keep his head out of his A$$


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

SEC al the way!


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

I just hope Miles isn't afriad to throw Mettenberger in the game if Jarret "pick 6" Lee doesn't step up


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Haha. Jarret Lee does play like he's on cra(k, SEC is all for a challenge. I dont like Jordan Jefferson, but if he didnt almost kill that guy they might have had a better chance.


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

#OREGON! ALL THE WAY


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

Oregon all the way?^ They got nothin on SEC.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like a traitor to the SEC. Probably a Black Bear fan being from Tupelo.


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

who me or findmeinthemud09?


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

findmeinthemud..you ever been by here? They have junk or good parts?
http://goodusedatvparts.com/


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

burns said:


> who me or findmeinthemud09?


No burns I'm talking to Tupelo man.


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

LSU won! How did ya'll celebrate? And if u didnt celebrate, ur a Oregon fan.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

I celebrated by chugging a beer then going to bed lol


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Well now that we had duck gumbo last night it goes to show all the haters have something to be worried about now


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

LM83 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice pic.lol.


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

joemel said:


> Well now that we had duck gumbo last night it goes to show all the haters have something to be worried about now



Im with u! LSU all the way, we go all the way. :booty:


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i won 100 dollars on this game! lol


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

greenkitty7 said:


> i won 100 dollars on this game! lol


 
did you lose it back on your dawgs.....lol


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

funny guy^ no i love my dawgs, but never bet on them bc theres never any telling on what team might show up on any given saturday... and the scenility of Mike Bobo.


----------

